# Starter tool kit



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a starter toolkit? Also due to health issues my hands shake, sometimes worse than others. When it is really bad I have no chance but how big a problem will it be in the long run when it is not so bad. I appreciate no one knows how bad the shakes are but an "in general" reply would be appreciated.

thanks in advance

Noj


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

* Yes; the most important thing with with screw drivers is HIGH QUALITY steel. even a cop with the "shakes" can qualify on the pistol range. vin*


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Please don't aim the pistol at me though, Noj. 

It may seem strange but Vinn does have a point here. Tools like screwdrivers are much easier to use and give a quicker and better result if they are of good quality - I suffer from excruciating arthritis in both hands and have a dicky right arm to boot. Nevertheless, I still do a few small jobs on watches, and can cope with a few minutes spent on a job - made far more efficient when I use tools that are perfectly suited to the job and made of decent materials. :biggrin:


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks @Always"watching" And @vinn I have certain tools such as screwdrivers as I also repair laptops and pc's for friends to keep me busy. Arthritis is a bast*rd, I am full of it and spend my life dosed up on an obscene amount of tablets and morphine just to get me through the day and I am still in bed by 5pm so I can lie down. Anyway enough of that.

things like bezels, do they need a special tool to pop them off or put on new ones? I know different brands have slightly different systems but is there a tool that does them all? Any other special tools worth investing in eventually if I find I can do it and enjoy it?

thanks again

Noj


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear @Noj, I do know exactly how you feel, and I myself have a lie down every afternoon. This whole question of painkillers is a really tricky one. I found myself steadily ramping up the painkillers, from ibuprofen and naproxen until I was on the hard stuff - morphine. In the end, I went to a pain clinic which was really good, and after a number of sessions decided to knock most painkillers on the head, with mixed results. I am the last person to tell other arthritis sufferers what to do, as each of us works through the effects of this wretched condition in our own way. I just want to say that I both empathise and sympathise with you, and with other Forum members who I know also suffer with painful arthritis. :thumbsup:


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

> My dear @Noj, I do know exactly how you feel, and I myself have a lie down every afternoon. This whole question of painkillers is a really tricky one. I found myself steadily ramping up the painkillers, from ibuprofen and naproxen until I was on the hard stuff - morphine. In the end, I went to a pain clinic which was really good, and after a number of sessions decided to knock most painkillers on the head, with mixed results. I am the last person to tell other arthritis sufferers what to do, as each of us works through the effects of this wretched condition in our own way. I just want to say that I both empathise and sympathise with you, and with other Forum members who I know also suffer with painful arthritis. :thumbsup:


 Thanks for that, I too have been through the pain clinic and pain management a,long-standing a myriad other things. I sympathise with anyone who suffers chronic pain, it is depressing to say the least, any way thanks again and my best wishes to you.

Noj


----------



## Spenner (Dec 27, 2017)

I too am one of the sufferers, shakes, arthritic hands, and pain you wouldn't wish on your worst enemy, I had a go at swapping the quartz movements on a couple of old watches that I bought as a job lot, I am still looking for one minute hand and two second hands that took flight into the unknown. I also bought cheap tools of eBay, don't bother they are rubbish, I am sure someone on here will give you the best make to buy if you post the question.

Hope this has not put you off,

Spenner.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm a self taught hobbyist and know the pleasure that fixing something yourself can give, that along with knowing you've done a 'good' job.

My advice would be to work out what you want to be able to do. And I recommend setting your sights low. Not because I doubt your capability but simply because its better to achieve what you set out to do and then raise the bar, than to fail and give up on the first outing.

For example:

1 - change a battery (and you might think I'm joking here, but to change a battery without marking the case or damaging the movement is a skill)

2 - change / resize a bracelet

3 - remove a movement from the case and clean the case and bracelet

4 - change a crystal

5 - swap a dial and hands (to maybe mod a watch)

etc

All of the above require tools / equipment. Personally I would suggest buying from the top end manufacturers (rather than what you will hear refrred to as India / Chinese versions). The reason is two-fold.

a) the quality is simply better. Watch tinkering requires precision - in almost all cases you won't get the same levels from equipment that is 1/10th the price.

b) you will be able to easily re-sell tools / equipment from Bergeon, Horotec, A&F etc and get a good % of your investment back.

obviously though your own budget will dictate what you can afford.

I would buy only what you need, when you know you need it.

There are numerous very good write-ups on the watch forums and peoples personal blogs etc.

Google search is your friend.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Sir Alan said:


> I'm a self taught hobbyist and know the pleasure that fixing something yourself can give, that along with knowing you've done a 'good' job.
> 
> My advice would be to work out what you want to be able to do. And I recommend setting your sights low. Not because I doubt your capability but simply because its better to achieve what you set out to do and then raise the bar, than to fail and give up on the first outing.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, what you say makes sense. My household tools are all top end de Walt and makita and I don't mean the cheaper diy range. With tools it is always worth spending money as it will last much longer and be far more reliable.

With watches I can do basic stuff like batteries, bracelet resizing and removal and remove a movement but haven't changed a crystal. I am starting my modding career on a Vostok amphibian so if it does all go horribly wrong I haven't ruined anything too expensive. Ultimately I would like to be able to service a watch but would only ever do it on a watch I wouldn't mind ruining, I certainly wouldn't do it on anything expensive. To be honest I am probably setting my sights too high but you have to aim for the stars even if you do crash into the mountain in a ball of flames 

Noj



Spenner said:


> I too am one of the sufferers, shakes, arthritic hands, and pain you wouldn't wish on your worst enemy, I had a go at swapping the quartz movements on a couple of old watches that I bought as a job lot, I am still looking for one minute hand and two second hands that took flight into the unknown. I also bought cheap tools of eBay, don't bother they are rubbish, I am sure someone on here will give you the best make to buy if you post the question.
> 
> Hope this has not put you off,
> 
> Spenner.


 You have my utmost sympathy, sometimes life can be very cruel

Noj


----------

